# Help with epson Xp-425 sublimation



## gwsubs (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi guys,

Could really do with some help please. I recently updated my sublimation printer from an epson xp-215 to the 425. Had no problems with the 215 except the head wore out and decided to treat myself to a shiny new printer. However since doing so I can't seem to get it to print the correct colours. I have even purchased an ICC profile for it and still I can't get the colours right. Is it my settings that I'm printing with? I'm going through blanks like no ones business and it's getting costly now. Any help is much appreciated.


----------

